# been really busy, here's some pictures...



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Kobuk and Rush out eating.









Going to a better spot...


















Katie, Z and Anberlin out chillin' lol

Bunnies are getting big, though I think theyr'e not pure rex like I thought..









Random cute little seagull









and ducks,


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome photos and beautiful animals! I especially like the one of Katie and kids chilling.

Deb Mc


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im with Deb on those pics. Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks Deb and Nancy


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the pics! Thanks for sharing. It's SOOOO green there!

-Tina


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

ok of course the goaties are adorable but OMG that duck family and the bunny are just TOO cute!!!! LOL


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

cute! love the ducklings pics too. soooo cute!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful pictures thanks for sharing them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics Katrina.... thanks for sharing..... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks, 
oh and those pics of rush don't do him justice!! You know how photographing goats goes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.... I know exactly what you mean Katrina....100's of pics later...you may get one... that is a real good shot.. :wink: ..I think.... they do this on purpose...just to annoy us.... and if... you have other things to do...and can't sit there ....for long ....snapping.... pic after pic....then you have to take what he is going to give you......... :wink: :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Look at all that color of everything-awesome pics! :shades:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup, just started getting green here, leaves haven't opened all the way yet. hard to believe that in 4 months it will be snowing again..


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! I love the frosting on the ears! The baby up front looks like he's smiling. Rush looks like he'd really throw some muscle. How much is shipping to Florida from Alaska? :chin: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

$249.00 1-71lbs
call me up next year.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> $249.00 1-71lbs
> call me up next year.


Wow! That is really not bad!

And those pics are gorgeous, as per usual with you


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah it really isn't at all. the only other stuff you'd need besides the goats are a health cert and a kennel with dishes.


----------

